# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Παλιός Ηλεκτρικός θερμοσίφωνας - Επισκευάζεται ή είναι για την ανακύκλωση;

## gio4

ΠΡΟΟΙΜΙΟ
Πριν λίγες μέρες ακούω ένα τσιτσίρισμα γύρω στις 2:30 την νύχτα. Σηκώνομαι από τον ομολογουμένος όχι πολύ βαθύ ύπνο και ακουλουθώ τους ήχους. Μπαίνοντας στο Μπάνιο βλέπω από το πατάρι να στάζουν νερά!
Αντιλήφθηκα αμέσως ότι η διαρροή ήταν από τον θερμοσίφωνα.
Δεν περιγράφω τι ακολούθησε...

TO BYPASS
Αφού είχα κλειστά τα νερά, φώναξα έναν υδραυλικό να μου κάνει ένα bypass και να μου πει την γνώμη του για τον παλιό μου θερμοσίφωνα. Παράλληλα παρείγγηλα και έναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα. Το είχα έτσι και αλλιώς κατά νου, οπότε ήταν "ευκαιρία" να το κάνω τώρα.

Η ΓΝΩΜΗ
Η γνώμη λοιπόν του υδραυλικού ήταν ότι μάλλον θα τρύπησε και δεν θα παίρνει επισκευή. Χωρίς ωστόσο να το ψάξει αρκετά κατά την δική μου ταπεινή κρίση.
Σημείωση: Δεν με έννοιαζε για να τον χρησιμοποιήσω άμεσα, έτσι και αλλιώς θα έβαζα τον ηλιακό. Απλά ήθελα να ξέρω.

Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΥ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑ
Ήταν κάτι που δεν ξέρω να το περιγράψω, (μάλλον διαίσθηση :P ) που μου έλεγε να μην τον πετάξω.
Έτσι λοιπόν μια Κυριακή βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και ξεβίδωσα της 8 βίδες που "κρατάνε" την αντίσταση (βλέπε φωτό).
Όλες οι βίδες βγήκαν σχετικά πολύ ε'υκολα εκτός από μία η οποία φαίνεται να είναι και λίγο οξειδωμένη. (βλέπε φωτό)
Επίσης η φλάντζα μεταξύ του κυκλικού καπακιού που "κρατάει" την αντίσταση και του δοχείου ήταν σε σχετική καλή κατάσταση αν εξαιρέσει κανείς το σημείο της μιας βίδας. ( βλέπε φωτό )

Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ / -ΕΙΣ
Επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο από εκείνο το σημείο (της σκουριασμένης βίδας και της αλοιωμένης φλάντζας) έχανε ο θερμοσίφωνας εκτιμώ ότι θα παίρνει επισκευή π.χ. αλλάζωντας την φλάντζα και την βίδα ενδεχομένως.
Θέλω να ρωτήσω, 
α) Ποιά οι γνώμη σας, αν όντως μόνο από εκεί έχανε και από πουθενά αλλού, παίρνει επισκευή;
β) Αν ναι στο (α), που θα βρω τέτοια φλάντζα ίδια.
γ) Αν ναι στο (α), Τί θα έπρεπε να κάνω στην αντίσταση ώστε να φύγουν εντελώς τα άλατα χωρίς να την χαλάσω και χωρίς να υπάρχει κίνδυνος επαναχρησιμοποίησης της. (π.χ. απλό ξύσιμο, εμποτισμός σε κάποιο υγρό, κλπ.)
δ) Σκέφτομαι... αν τελικά πράγματι τον σώσω, θα είχε νόημα να συνδέσω την είσόδο του με την έξοδο του νέου μου ηλιακού και την έξοδό του στην παροχή ζεστού νερού. Χωρίς φυσικά να τον συνδέσω στο ρεύμα. Σαν να έχω δηλαδή ένα buffer ζεστού νερού. Ή να το πω διαφορετικά, να τον συνδέσω σε σειρά με τον ηλιακό. Ποιά η γνώμη σας;
8 Βίδες.jpg
Αντίσταση και Φλάντζα.jpg

Δοχείο.jpg

ΥΓ: Σόρυ για την διαφήμιση

----------


## klik

Αν τον συνδεσεις σε σειρα με τον ηλιακο, θα κανεις πολλυυυυ ωρα να δεις ζεστο νερο στο μπάνιο με τετοιο buffer  :Smile:

----------


## νεκταριοος

ΟΧΙ . δεν κανει τοκρυο παει κατω  το ζεστο πανω με το που θα ανοιγεις βρυση δεν θα το βλεπεις καν  , το παρον το κοβω για ηλεκτρομποιλερ .
ξυσε καλα την περιοχη που παταει η φλατζα  και αλλαξε την  πλυνε το μποιλερ εσωτερικα αν μπορις και εχεις την δυνατοτητα, (ελπιζω να μην τρηπισει) τωρα για την αντισταση , πρεπει να βγαλεις τις 2 οκταρες βιδες με προσοχη που συγκρατουν το θερμοστατη, πολοι βυθιζουν την αντισταση σε ακουαφορτε  εγω οπος την βλεπο πιστευω οτι τα εχει φαει τα ψωμακια της μιαα καινουργια κανει 22-25 ε  αυτα

----------


## antonis_p

> α) Ποιά οι γνώμη σας, αν όντως μόνο από εκεί έχανε και από πουθενά αλλού, παίρνει επισκευή;



Αν όντως έχανε από εκεί, αλλάζεις αντίσταση και είναι ΟΚ




> β) Αν ναι στο (α), που θα βρω τέτοια φλάντζα ίδια.


σε όλα τα μαγαζιά με υδραυλικά είδη




> γ) Αν ναι στο (α), Τί θα έπρεπε να κάνω στην αντίσταση ώστε να φύγουν εντελώς τα άλατα χωρίς να την χαλάσω και χωρίς να υπάρχει κίνδυνος επαναχρησιμοποίησης της. (π.χ. απλό ξύσιμο, εμποτισμός σε κάποιο υγρό, κλπ.)


Δεν ασχολείσαι, την πετάς. 




> δ) Σκέφτομαι... αν τελικά πράγματι τον σώσω, θα είχε νόημα να συνδέσω την είσόδο του με την έξοδο του νέου μου ηλιακού και την έξοδό του στην παροχή ζεστού νερού. Χωρίς φυσικά να τον συνδέσω στο ρεύμα. Σαν να έχω δηλαδή ένα buffer ζεστού νερού. Ή να το πω διαφορετικά, να τον συνδέσω σε σειρά με τον ηλιακό. Ποιά η γνώμη σας;


Αυτό που λες δεν έχει νόημα (απαντήθηκε) αλλά έχει νόημα 
1. με έναν ή δύο διακόπτες τον χειμώνα που ο ηλιακός δεν θα ζεσταίνει να χρησιμοποιείς τον ηλεκτρικό, 
2. ο οποίος θα ζεσταίνει γρηγορότερα λόγω του οτι είναι μικρότερος και θα έχεις ζεστό νερό στη βρύση συντομότερα λόγω του οτι είναι δίπλα, και
3. θα χαλάς λιγότερο ρεύμα γιατί η θερμοκρασία του νερού του indoor δεν θα πέφτει τόσο χαμηλά όσο αυτή του outdoor.

Όταν θα πληρώσεις για να σου τοποθετήσουν τον ηλιακό, δώσε κάτι ακόμα να σου βάλουν έναν διακόπτει να απομονώνει εύκολα τον μέσα και να σου αλλάξουν την αντίσταση.

Να θυμάσαι να κάνεις service στον ηλιακό κάθε 2 χρόνια. Όσο καλός και αν είναι, τα περιφερειακά είναι που πρέπει να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους σε τέτοιο διάστημα (καθάρισμα αντίστασης, αλλαγή υγρού και ανοδίου)

----------


## gio4

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!  :Smile: 

Ο ηλιακός είχε ήδη τοποθετηθεί πριν αρχίσω το θέμα αυτό.

Όσων αφορά την σύνδεση σε σειρά, που σκέφτομαι, δεν το είχα γράψει αρχικά, αλλά φυσικά εννοούσα οτι θα έμπαινε / -ναν τα απαραίτητα αντεπίστροφα ώστε να μην ανεβαίνει το ζεστό του ηλεκτρομποϊλερ πανω στον θερμοσίφωνα. Εγώ περισσότερο για χαμηλή πίεση φοβόμουν στην περίπτωση αυτή παρά για το ζεστό νερό που γράφετε. Δηλ. εννοώ στο δοχείο του ηλεκτρομποιλερ (που διαθέτει μόνωση) θα μπαίνει μόνο ζεστό νερό από τον ηλιακό. Έτσι η θερμοκρασία του νερού μέσα στον ηλεκτρομπόιλερ θα πάντα σχετικά υψηλή. Anyway, αφού πάντως όλοι σας δεν μου συνιστάται μια τέτοια συνδεσμολογία, θα επικεντρωθώ μόνο στην επισκευή.

@antonis_p όταν λες "την πετάς" τί ακριβώς εννοείς; την πετάω και αγοράζω όλο το σύστημα ( κυκλικός δίσκος με οπές, αντίσταση θερμοστάτη , ανόδιο, φλάντζα ) καινούργιο;
Σημείωση: Πριν την διαρροή ζέσταινε κανονικά.

----------


## diony

ξύσε με ένα μικρό κατσαβίδι τις σκουριές στο χείλος , εκεί που στρογγυλεύει

υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλη πιθανότητα να βγει το κατσαβίδι από την άλλη μεριά , το έτυχα αρκετές φορές

----------


## antonis_p

> @antonis_p όταν λες "την πετάς" τί ακριβώς εννοείς; την πετάω και αγοράζω όλο το σύστημα ( κυκλικός δίσκος με οπές, αντίσταση θερμοστάτη , ανόδιο, φλάντζα ) καινούργιο;


Ναι, δεν έχει πάνω από 15€

----------


## antonis_p

Ο θερμοστάτης δεν χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση, ούτε αποσύνδεση.

----------

